# Hi I'm new and need some new mates?!



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi People.

Got here eventually after a year, is it possbile to meet up and meet new friends? I am very friendly, like nights out with a few drinks but also interested in having a few drinks at home with a bit of food.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

justforus said:


> Hi People.
> 
> Got here eventually after a year, is it possbile to meet up and meet new friends? I am very friendly, like nights out with a few drinks but also interested in having a few drinks at home with a bit of food.


Would it help if I said I was early 30's and female? I thought I would have had some response! I don't just want to socialise with people from work. Don't people on here have some sort of regular meet?


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

I have obviously gone about this the wrong way! I don't want messages from random men. I was looking for friendship pref from women, I have a boyfriend and I am not interested in meeting people that are after anything other than friendship.
Thanks


----------



## hayden-16 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi my partner and i will be out there in the next few weeks, we dont know any one there so may be good to meet up for drinks etc.


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

justforus said:


> I have obviously gone about this the wrong way! I don't want messages from random men. I was looking for friendship pref from women, I have a boyfriend and I am not interested in meeting people that are after anything other than friendship.
> Thanks


hi there

my mates and i do a ladies night every week - different place and activities each week. I'll let you know whats up next week. we did theatre and drinks last night. if you want to bring boyf along we will do something including boys this weekend?


----------



## Scotslass (Aug 28, 2009)

justforus said:


> Hi People.
> 
> Got here eventually after a year, is it possbile to meet up and meet new friends? I am very friendly, like nights out with a few drinks but also interested in having a few drinks at home with a bit of food.




Hi there, is a young 51 yr old female too old for you???


----------



## tokiemoon (Sep 23, 2009)

*hiya*



justforus said:


> I have obviously gone about this the wrong way! I don't want messages from random men. I was looking for friendship pref from women, I have a boyfriend and I am not interested in meeting people that are after anything other than friendship.
> Thanks


Hiya, my name is Paula, I asked same question ? got messages from random men too, even tho I said I was married. I would happy to become friends with you if that's ok?

I am going out to Dubai to see my husband on Thurs til 28th POct & will be moving out there with him on 3rd Jan, what's your situation?, Im 41 lol, hope that's not too old for you, I am very friendly & enjoy drinks in or out, especially wine
PM me if you are happy to chat & meet up

Paula


----------



## nikkicuz (Oct 6, 2009)

*Hi - don't worry I'm female !!!*

Hi, I take it you've just moved to Dubai then ? My husband has been offered a relocation so we should hopefully be coming out in January. How are you finding it ? There's so much to sort out, we've got 2 children and we're just looking at schools at the moment !!! 

Any tips would be great.



justforus said:


> I have obviously gone about this the wrong way! I don't want messages from random men. I was looking for friendship pref from women, I have a boyfriend and I am not interested in meeting people that are after anything other than friendship.
> Thanks


----------



## tokiemoon (Sep 23, 2009)

*hi nikkicuz*



nikkicuz said:


> Hi, I take it you've just moved to Dubai then ? My husband has been offered a relocation so we should hopefully be coming out in January. How are you finding it ? There's so much to sort out, we've got 2 children and we're just looking at schools at the moment !!!
> 
> Any tips would be great.


My Name is Paula, I too am moving out there in Jan, my husband has been out there a year now, am off to Dubai on Thurs for holiday, so excited, would love to meet up, it would be nice to have some friends before I get there, do you mind if I ask how old you are?, Im 41


----------



## nikkicuz (Oct 6, 2009)

*Hi Paula*

Hi Paula,

Of course I don't mind you asking - I'm 33, it would be nice to actually know some people before we get out there. My husband's contract starts on December 1st, he's coming back for Christmas and then we'll all be going out in January - not sure what date yet. I'll be going out for a few days in Dece,ber to meet up with my husband nd find us somewhere to live. I've been on the internet and there are so many to choose from !!! Do you have any children ? We have a son who's 13 and a daughter aged 3. 

Write back soon, Nicola. 




tokiemoon said:


> My Name is Paula, I too am moving out there in Jan, my husband has been out there a year now, am off to Dubai on Thurs for holiday, so excited, would love to meet up, it would be nice to have some friends before I get there, do you mind if I ask how old you are?, Im 41


----------



## burnt berry (Mar 17, 2009)

DLNW said:


> hi there
> 
> my mates and i do a ladies night every week - different place and activities each week. I'll let you know whats up next week. we did theatre and drinks last night. if you want to bring boyf along we will do something including boys this weekend?


Hi,
would like to hang out with you girls this weekend if you have something planned. Now who do i PM for necessary info?
cheers


----------



## biancanevo (Mar 10, 2009)

I am new as well  But without car so far so i am looking for some people in JBR or Marina zone. If you live there we can definitely meet, I like going out and staying in for a chat in front of a nice glass.
I came from an intensive experience with house parties and i hope to repeat it here!


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Excellent!! I would love to meet all you guys! could we arrange a time and place to meet? Dress code too as I don't want to turn up in flip flops if its a dress and heel place. Still don't know what to wear in various places yet; been embarassed in the past to get dressed up to the nines and everyone is in jeans and vice versa.
Thanks for replies was beginning to think I was asking in the wrong place. Don't think age is any consideration! I only put mine to give people an idea of who I was.


----------



## tokiemoon (Sep 23, 2009)

*Hi Nicola*



nikkicuz said:


> Hi Paula,
> 
> Of course I don't mind you asking - I'm 33, it would be nice to actually know some people before we get out there. My husband's contract starts on December 1st, he's coming back for Christmas and then we'll all be going out in January - not sure what date yet. I'll be going out for a few days in Dece,ber to meet up with my husband nd find us somewhere to live. I've been on the internet and there are so many to choose from !!! Do you have any children ? We have a son who's 13 and a daughter aged 3.
> 
> Write back soon, Nicola.


Hiya

Am flying put to Dubai tomorrow morning, can't wait, yes I have 2 boys but they are all grown up, aged 18 & 22 years.

My husband lives very close to the Mall of the Emirates so that's where we will be, it's really nice round there, so that's my suggestion.
My hubby coming home for Christmas too, on 22nd then we are going back together on 3rd Jan to start my new life with him out there, I really can't wait

well bedtime for me now as up early, will email you when I arrive in Dubai

take care
Paula


----------



## nikkicuz (Oct 6, 2009)

Do any of you ladies have kids ? I'm a bit worried about my son leaving all his mates behind. My daughter is only little so don't think she'll suffer too much.


----------



## nikkicuz (Oct 6, 2009)

*Hi Paula*

Not sure if you'll see this before you fly out but have a fab time. Let me know how you get on and let me know how hot it is - it's freezing here today !!! 

Take care, Nicola 



tokiemoon said:


> Hiya
> 
> Am flying put to Dubai tomorrow morning, can't wait, yes I have 2 boys but they are all grown up, aged 18 & 22 years.
> 
> ...


----------

